# Do you remember your first time?



## BodhiGear (Aug 12, 2005)

Get your mind outta the gutter...  

What I meant was: 

Do you remember the first time you saw someone wearing a shirt you made? (The "someone" cannot be a family member, spouse, significant other or anyone you know. It's gotta be a "real customer.")

You're walking down the street or in the mall and you see a shirt and BAM! it hits you -- I MADE THAT SHIRT!!!!  

How did it feel?

What did you do? (Did you talk to them? follow them? hug them?)

Inquiring (newbie) minds want to know!!


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

we sold a TOn of st patrick's shirts this past year. we marketed towards NJ st patrick's day and specifically st patricks day in Hoboken NJ...there's a HUGE st patty's day party there every year. anyway...we were walking down the main street...handing out fliers and buttons...and BAM...i see a kid wearing a shirt that we made custom for him. So excited...talked to him for a few, took a picture (he's in our pictures section of our site)...so awesome....can't get any better right? we cross the street and BAM! see another girl wearing a sweatshirt from our store. SUCH an exciting day for us. hasn't happened since, but i'm sure it will.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've sold a lot of t-shirts (not so many locally, but enough), and I still haven't seen someone wearing my t-shirts. But my wife has! 

She was at a doctor's appointment and she saw a guy coming out of the hospital wearing my t-shirt. She didn't stop him, but she called me right away all excited.

I would think it would be like the same feeling a musician feels when they hear their song on the radio (or hear someone humming their song).


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

i've never seen anyone other than a friend wearing their freebie in my real life. 

BUT i still get pretty excited when someone submits a pic wearing my shirt for the website.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> BUT i still get pretty excited when someone submits a pic wearing my shirt for the website.


Oh, I forgot about customer pics. That IS still pretty cool to see when customers send those in. Makes my day every time I get one!


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I"ve seen my son wearing my shirts. Does that count?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lawaughn said:


> I"ve seen my son wearing my shirts. Does that count?


According to the super official rules in the original post , unfortunately family members don't count (although my daughter did look cute in a toddler t-shirt with my design on it )



BodhiGear said:


> The "someone" cannot be a family member, spouse, significant other or anyone you know. It's gotta be a "real customer


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm hoping to experience this one day soon. I would probably wet myself and scream like a little girl.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I cant say about tshirts as of yet. But I did see some of my vinyl work on the web. I started doing signage, stickers and the like for Paintball and saw several team sticker work Ive done for a few different teams in national magazines. My favorite is the "You just plain SUCK" on the upper part of a goggle lens. Yeah we're an angry sport.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I do custom auto graphics and got into t-shirts with heatpress vinyl as a point of sale item. Yeah...I do a bunch of shows in the Texas area. I see folks at every event sporting our graphics or shirts and its very cool. Very nice to tell a prospect...oh is that the graphic you like...well its right over there on that Subaru, what color would you like me to do for your ride!!! The t-shirts are even more fun...those customers come back time after time getting the next big idea done on a shirt.


----------



## darwyn (Feb 28, 2006)

I was designing t-shirts for a large company at one time and before one of my hockey games, one of my teammates walked in with a design of mine. I had given some of my designs away to certain people and when I saw it, for the life of me, I couldn't remember giving it to this guy.

And then it finally hit me! So I asked him where he got it and he said his wife bought it. 

It's such a cool feeling!


----------

